Ask HN: What are the cheapest yet reliable forex/commodities/indices brokers? - viso
======
viso
So i am seeing a lot of sites that compare some brokers but i dont really
trust these...

I am looking for a broker with minimum acc of 1000 or 2000 euro.

And i wish to do algo trading and i am in Europe.

thx

